# CR-123/CR123A Date Code Stamp Guide



## LilKevin715 (May 19, 2012)

There are several threads here on CPF explaining on how to decipher the date code/stamp on primary CR-123 batteries. I thought it might be useful/handy to combine the information from those threads (mostly manufacture/brand specific) into one thread.


Battery Station / Rayovac – Please see the picture below that has a table to determine the manufacture date. The expiration date is 10 years after the manufacture date.


 


Duracell – The expiration date is printed on the label. The manufacture date is YYYY/MM or YYYY/Wk (someone please confirm?) 
Eagletac – No date printed.
Energizer – The expiration date is printed on the label. The manufacture date is MM/YY or Wk/YY (someone please confirm?)
Streamlight – The manufacture date is Wk/YY. The expiration date is 10 years after the manufacture date.
Surefire / Panasonic – The expiration date is MM-YYYY.
Titanium Innovations – No date printed.

If any of the information above is incorrect, you want to add another brand to the list, etc. feel free to reply and I will update the post.


----------



## Machete God (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wanted to thank you for an informative and useful post.


----------



## darkangel55555 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sanyo cells are not immediately evident. I have a batch which are simply labelled NG.



etc said:


> According to Sanyo, it's year/Month. Mine show IB, which means 2004/Feb.
> 
> So JJ would be: 2005/Oct.
> 
> ...




Extending that:

L 2007
M 2008
N 2009
O 2010
P 2011
Q 2012
R 2013

These are manufacture codes, so add ten years.


----------

